# Joining the Rainbow Brigade!--Rainbow Eyes on My Little Friend



## Colorqueen (Sep 14, 2006)

When I was looking at the photos of FOTD today, I came upon some rainbow eyes.  The little eyes looking over my shoulder went berserk.  I was cajoled, begged, and pleaded with to do a new kind of rainbow eye on her.

It did not take much twisting of the arms, but I got it done.  We hardly ever get to do anything like this, so I thought it might be fun.

We had such fun putting hair on her and having a little photo session.  She is a natural model, but I was amazed at how this photos came out.

So, I am putting these up here for the rainbow sake- this is MY take on the rainbow eyes this week- just not on me this time.  And now, my little client is playing in the mud- HAHAHAHa

Typical, eh?

Here are the colors I remember using.

EYES
Non conformist FL
Waveline FL
Royal Wink FL
Frostlite FL
Delineate FL
Colour Dose Serenity (Lancome)
Colour Dose Cape Ivy (Lancome)
Colour Dose Maupiti (Lancome)

Bright Fuchsia MAC
Red Matte MAC
Electric Coral MAC
Blitz (Bombshell Bath now fryinnae)
Neon YEllow(Sweetscents)
Chartreuse MAC
Couture (BSB now Fryinnae)
Sea Sprite(BSB now Fryinnae)
Star Powder #906 (Makeup Forever)
Cobalt Blue (sweetscents)
Grape MAC
Purple Shimmer (Sweetscents)

Black Track FL inner rims and upper lashline

FACE
Pink Shock CCB

Lips
Magenta liner MAC
Vegas Volt l/s MAC
Psychedelic EL 3D holographic gloss


----------



## aeni (Sep 14, 2006)

LOL! Oh man they mustve had so much fun when you did their faces for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're prettiful!


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 14, 2006)

that looks so beautiful, the model and the make up alike!

i love the idea of doing red on eye, ending with violet on the other


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 14, 2006)

lol!! awwww! the last pic is my fav. with her own hair. She looks like a lil fairy


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 14, 2006)

this is so pretty


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_lol!! awwww! the last pic is my fav. with her own hair. She looks like a lil fairy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too.  She chose the other hair to have fun with, but I made sure to snap a photo of her with it off too.


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 14, 2006)

That is soooo beautiful!!!!  Her eyes "pop" right out of her lil head!!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 14, 2006)

awww she is cute just mama like


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 14, 2006)

Ha Ha That is sooo cute!!!!!! Love the modeling, they look adorable. Thats a cute rainbow too, i like your take on it.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 14, 2006)

awww she's so adorable!


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 14, 2006)

omg that's the best rainbow eotd i've seen, great job!


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 14, 2006)

wow..very pretty


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 14, 2006)

aww shes so cute... I bet she loved having ranbow eyes! I love teh last pic of her, I agree with mac virgin she looks like a fairy!


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 14, 2006)

AWWWWW! How cute! I bet she had so much fun with her rainbow eyes!!


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 14, 2006)

beautiful!!!


----------



## angelica (Sep 14, 2006)

This is so adorable ..I love it and now my daughter wants the same done to her!!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 14, 2006)

how cute! their eyes are so pretty!!


----------



## erica_1020 (Sep 14, 2006)

Too cute that made me smile


----------



## ashley_v85 (Sep 14, 2006)

She's very pretty. 

I like the green to blue to purple side.


----------



## User34 (Sep 14, 2006)

you did an awesome job!

She looks adorable and is a natural in front of the cam


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 
_This is so adorable ..I love it and now my daughter wants the same done to her!!_

 
Uh oh.  

Now I have gone and started something........

Are you gonna do it?  We can start the rainbow club.  







:balloons:


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 14, 2006)

wow! what a natural little model!


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_She is an absolute natural in front of the camera, you two are related right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep- she has been posing for me for paintings since she was two.  When I first asked her to pose for a painting when she was two, she fell into this dramatic pose and I just stood there with my mouth open.

I was like, huh?

She is such a kick when you get a camera out, but this is the first time we have really played with MU to this extent.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 14, 2006)

this is exceptionally well blended.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Sep 15, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## angelica (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Uh oh.  

Now I have gone and started something........

Are you gonna do it?  We can start the rainbow club.  






:balloons:_

 

I told her I would do it this weekend but I dont think it will come out as good as yours.  As for the club thing ..sign us up lol


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Sep 15, 2006)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 15, 2006)

Wowzzerrss!!  You did an awsome job!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 15, 2006)

She is a DOLL! You did a great job with her make-up girl!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 15, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!  I bet you made here day


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_this is exceptionally well blended. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why thank you!   I usually work a lot better on other people than I do on myself.  I am happy at the way it turned out.


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 
_I told her I would do it this weekend but I dont think it will come out as good as yours.  As for the club thing ..sign us up lol_

 
The key is to use FL or some other similar base under the coordinating colors.  that is what makes it work.  

If you use similar base colors (which is why I have so many FL listed and colour doses on my makeup list) then you can blend and blur the lines there and when you blend the pigments later, it makes it look a lot more blended.  

Of course, it only works that well if I use the #242 brush from MAC, so if you don't have one of those, it will be a little more challenging, but I am excited to see what you come up with!

I hope you take pics!

Wouldn't it be fun to have a rainbow club for girls?  *giggle*  give us an excuse to play to, eh?


----------



## dokuya (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_lol!! awwww! the last pic is my fav. with her own hair. She looks like a lil fairy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## oblivion (Sep 15, 2006)

i love it. she's so cute n looks like a star!


----------



## Pei (Sep 15, 2006)

I was overwhelmed.
U did a superb job on the rainbow eyes!

Well proportionate and beautifully blended.

And ur lil model is so angelic =)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 15, 2006)

I used to work at a place. that threw partys .And for kids we would do face painting. several of the same kids would come with differnt partys thru-out the months. and they would beg for me to do the face painting! I LOVED IT! its somuch fun. I wish I had a little sister or something to do makeup on.
It looks amazing , I LOVE the rainbow look ive never been able to attempt it though , I dont have the right colors. but damn it looks awesome.


----------



## MACFreak (Sep 15, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 15, 2006)

awwww she looks so cute with her mu.

she looks so much like you with the eyes and facial shape, what a cutie!


----------



## delovely (Sep 15, 2006)

aw, what a beautiful little girl! great job!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, that looks great. The blending is awesome!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 15, 2006)

that is just TOO cute!


----------



## KJam (Sep 16, 2006)

Beautiful - I love how you used green on both inner corners. It really ties the eyes together!


----------



## succubus (Sep 16, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow, bright!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 16, 2006)

This is the best rainbow eyes I've ever seen.  I love how vibrant and blended the colors are.  Very amazing.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 16, 2006)

wow!


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_Beautiful - I love how you used green on both inner corners. It really ties the eyes together!_

 
That is what I was so pleased with- it was hard to figure out how to get the eyes to be together instead of just two different entities- with color values balanced on each side as well as tied together too.

The green really seemed to do it!


----------



## mia88 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well blended indeed I love it! So bright and beautiful! And she is absolutely gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking a model in the making here......


----------



## Padmita (Sep 17, 2006)

I love the asymmetrical color arrangement - it looks great!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 17, 2006)

she's SOOOOOOOOOOOOO pretty!!! u did a GREAT job on her


----------



## Vixen (Sep 18, 2006)

Awww she's so beautiful!!!
This is the most creative rainbow I've seen!


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 18, 2006)

they are GORGEOUS! both on their own and your work on them! wow! i'm in awe!!!


----------



## Bianca (Sep 18, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## lsperry (Sep 18, 2006)

Oooh! What Beauty! How eye-pleasing! SHE’S A NATURAL -- I want to be able to blend and be creative like this when I grow up…..


----------



## Sanne (Sep 18, 2006)

AAMAAAAAZING!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 22, 2006)

wow, what an awesome job on both of those cuties!!!


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_wow, what an awesome job on both of those cuties!!!_

 
Believe it or not, that is the same girl.






Thanks, btw.


----------



## MelodyKat (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG THIS IS THE CUTEST AND MOST ADORABLE FOTD EVER! I love her expressions, like she was just *waiting* for her closeup!


----------



## stacey (Sep 22, 2006)

that's badass! great job!


----------



## Starbright211 (Sep 22, 2006)

I am in luv with the pic w/o the wig... She is just PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 22, 2006)

She's such a pretty girl with a momma who knows the makeup. Great job!


----------



## Jaim (Sep 23, 2006)

That's fantastic! I love how the eyes don't match in colors because it's a true rainbow.


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_That's fantastic! I love how the eyes don't match in colors because it's a true rainbow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was challenging to come up with the right colors because the intensity and dark factor of each color had to balance from side to side to make it work with the different colors.

I was so excited when I came up with this.  I have been looking for the perfect rainbow eyes for a long time.

It is much easier for me to work on other people than it is myself, and that really helped here especially.  Thank God my daughter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 likes makeup!


----------



## Belle85 (Sep 25, 2006)

The makeup AND the model are just adorable


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 
_OMG THIS IS THE CUTEST AND MOST ADORABLE FOTD EVER! I love her expressions, like she was just *waiting* for her closeup!_

 

this kid has been like this with cameras since she was two years old.  The first time I asked her to pose for a painting reference photo, I was shocked at what she came up with AT ONLY TWO!!!.

It is one of my best paintings to this day!  






So is such a trip- but totally country girl too.


----------



## Colorqueen (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Oooh! What Beauty! How eye-pleasing! SHE’S A NATURAL -- I want to be able to blend and be creative like this when I grow up…..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I must have missed this comment first time around.

It is so nice to be someone you want to be like.  

That was so fun- thanks.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow...I just now found this on a search for Rainbow Eyes,because I love the look of that look. This is so cool! She looks fabulous!
I really like how your blended everything.I wish I could do something
that cool.You are so talented! Kudos to you two for the great photoshoot and makeup.


----------



## Delphi373 (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow awesome job!  I feel like I should be in Rio looking at this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And your daughter is beautiful, and I love the shape of her eyes!  Very unique!


----------



## Colorqueen (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks, you guys!  That is so amazing you even found this!  

took some photos to some friends when having a makeover done in the store, and they all had fun looking at them, and giving her a little makeover- more her age though.  

They were having a MU event so we decided to go have some fun. 

It is hard though when you do your own makeup to have other people do it on you when they do not use color the same way you do, know what I mean?


----------



## gabbelishious (Nov 12, 2006)

soooo cute!


----------



## M (Nov 12, 2006)

What an absolute doll she is! And you did a fabulous job


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 13, 2006)

How amazingly beautiful (both the model and the makeup!!)


----------



## Colorqueen (Nov 15, 2006)

She is all smiles reading your comments over my shoulder.


----------

